# Crew wanted share exp Blue Water Fish



## cappeter (Jul 21, 2010)

Leaving Pecan Island, LA from my Camp ( S. of Lafayette, LA) Thurs aft May 23, return Sun - NOT A CHARTER share expenses - trolling, deep drop for tile,grouper, day swords and night Tuna. 35ft Carolina Classic - loaded and ready call Pete Hebert 337 517 3739, [email protected] - about 4 hr drive east of Houston


----------

